# [FreeNAS] BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02 ?



## Matay (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi everybody!

I've decided to use FreeNAS to make my own NAS et FTP Server. I've bought 2 hard disk (1 To), I've wiping them and partition them in 2 parts (50GB and 950GB). I've burned my FreeNAS Live CD in a CD and I've boot my server on this CD but i've a message wich is display: 
	
	



```
BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
```

My questions are:
- what means this message?
- how can I resolve that to install FreeNAS ?

Thx for the future answer


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry, you should really post to the FreeNAS forums:
*Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD*


----------



## Matay (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok,

Thanks for your answer guy =).

Have a good day.


----------

